# Anyone?



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

If someone doesn't post here pretty soon the Admins may do away with this forum. I'd surely hate to see that. 

I have a deep and abiding interest in the RSA. I'd hate to see it go away. 

Can you help?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

well right now a lot of U.S. hunters are watching to see how the Minnesota dentist gets treated in Africa over this lion case that the dentist is innocent and lost his business in Minnesota because of the media and yes the African officials.if he`s found quilty because he`s white and has a job many of us won`t be coming to Africa ever.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey bbjavelina ....I'm still here ! Have to agree with Pete53...no chance of a Lion hunt till the smoke clears ! .....please let's NOT get the debate going here either !
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> Hey bbjavelina ....I'm still here ! Have to agree with Pete53...no chance of a Lion hunt till the smoke clears ! .....please let's NOT get the debate going here either !
> Glen


Fully agreed. This forum should not be about one individual critter, or hunter, or one PH, or one outfitter. I'll not judge the kill of Cecil with the scant knowledge we have today. 

There are tremendous hunting opportunities (ethical) in the RSA. Experiences here-to-fore untold for the average Joe. 

I've never been in the circumstances as described in any of the "Cecil" stories, but, I've had some mighty fine hunts that I considered ethical. 

Opportunities abound in the RSA.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm still checking in. I started the below thread in the Bow Hunting section last month.
I'll be kicking it back up in October when I go to the Eastern Cape for week of hunting and will try to get the moderators to move it to the RSA section instead.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2692618


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Where are you hunting in the East Cape? I'm headed there in April...

Yea...just checking in here after being gone for a while.


----------

